# Help me pair up my 5 Azureus



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I have had 5 Azureus for about a year now and have not collected any fertilized egs yet. Up until today I had two in one tank (left tank) and 3 in the other tank.








I have seen eggs in the left tank reguraly but they don't ever seem to be fertilized. The two that are in this tank are very different in size. I assume the larger fatter PDF is a female but am unsure of the sex of the smaller frog.

I have not been checking to see if there are eggs in the right tank regurally but did find a clutch today. I am unsure if they re fertilized but they do not have mold on them and are almost solid black. Of the three that were in this tank, two of them are the same size and much larger and fatter than the third. 

At this point I know that I have at least 2 females. Surly one of the other three is a male! I went ahead and moved the smaller frog from the right tank to the left tank today (so there is one female and two unknowns in this tank). Is the size of a PDF any indication of its sex? I really want to try and breed these guys but am unsure about how I should go about pairing them off.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not home right now and I don't have any pictures on my laptop I can post for you.

The female is generally going to be larger/fuller. To me it's also very obvious to look at the topline. The male is more of an even curve. The female when viewed from the side will curve about half-way down her back and then drop off sharply, nearly a 90 degree drop. Females seem a little wider at the hips. Lastly, look at the front toepads. The females toes are generally much smaller. The males front toepads are larger and somewhat heart shaped.

Pictures of the frogs would help.

Deb

Also, if they are laying eggs, you most likely have a pair in the tank. It can take many clutches of eggs before you will get viable tads. Good luck.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

The difference should be obvious: the males have much wider toes and the females a larger body.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the frogs: Index of /images/froglog2/ID


Frogs 1 and 2 are the larger ones in the right tank. Frog 3 is one of the smaller frogs that I moved to the left tank today. Frog 4 is the larger (female?) in the left tank and frog 5 is the smaller one that has been in the left tank.

Frog 3 has been climbing all over the new tank. Should I move the frog back to its original home?


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I went ahead and moved #3 back home. I would still like to now the sex of everyone.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

Again, the toe size should make the difference obvious but from the pics, I'd guess that #3 and #5 are male, maybe #1 too.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Sounds to me like you have a pair in the left tank and a 1.2 in the right tank as you have been finding eggs there also. The two bigger ones in the right tank are probably the females and you better seperate one of them out if that is the case. One female will eventually wind up killing the other female. Don['t be discouraged and/or think that the eggs are not fertalized. They may take several clutches before they get it right and you get viable eggs. Just the fact that you are getting eggs in both tanks indicates to me that there is a pair in each tank.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

stingfrog, I am going to tell my spouse that you said that I have to set up another tank.  The trio has been together for over a year now and I have not seen any aggression. Would you still remove one of the larger frogs from the right tank?

Now that I think about it, I have been seeing eggs in the left tank for about four months and have not found any fertilized eggs.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/34925-my-attempt-dual-18x18x24-naturalistic-vivariums-2.html#post381259 
Do you still think that I have a male/female pair in the left tank?


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

Females won't lay eggs without a male in the tank.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

shockingelk said:


> Females won't lay eggs without a male in the tank.


If this is the case I should be good to go. I might have to get another azures and set up another tank and remove the 3rd wheel from the right tank.


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

The eggs is the right tank are fertilized. I found some small tads today!


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Cool. What did we tell ya? Now to just get the other pair going with good eggs. And the third soon to be pair? Hee hee. Tell your wife I ain't afraid of her. My wife is meaner than yours and I still have lots of vivs.


----------

